# Going away for the weekend



## fancybutterfly (Oct 5, 2012)

My husband and I like to go on weekend getaways, and often cannot bring our 2 buns.

I've looked into the gravity feeders and electric feeders. I am worried of course...of leaving my babes.

Does anyone have any suggestions for good feeder productsor otherwise for feeding? hay?


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I'd be afraid any automatic feeders could malfunction. If there's anyway to have someone swing by and check on them at least once, that would at least give you piece of mind.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 6, 2012)

I totally agree about the automatic feeder.
We just moved into our neighborhood so we don't really know anybody well enough to ask.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 6, 2012)

I know I would have to leave plenty hay, water, food, and be sure they get their exercise. 

1. plenty of hay would be left
2. I'd get a water filter system (actually made for cats) so they would not run out of water, or tip a dish over. 
3. Food dispenser is still up in the air. Sometimes they finish their pellets by nighttime, sometimes they don't.
4. They have an extra large cage which they sleep in, and a large playpen attached to it. So their environment would not change. 

I've read in multiple places that some people have left their buns alone for a few days, and they are fine. Others think it's animal abuse. 
Any suggestions or thoughts would be helpful.
Thanks,
Marybeth


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 6, 2012)

"animal abuse" seems more than a little severe as long as they have enough of everything they need, lol.

personally, I'd have my neighbor check in just to be on the safe side.

if having a friend or neighbor peek in on them a time or two isn't an option, I'd go with some redundancy - at least two water bottles or dispensers, two feeders, etc. so that if something did go wrong, they'd have a back up.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 6, 2012)

So far we have a three quart water tower that they cannot tip over. Plus an additional hay bin. We have a few weeks to try things out.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh, that's great you can try it out first. That should help put your mind at ease and work out any kinks.

If it's just for the weekend, I wouldn't worry about them getting exercise. They'll be fine for such a short time.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you have any friends nearby who could feed/check in on them once a day? One idea is calling whatever vet you go to, and ask if they know of any petsitters who do that who are good. Our vet has names they can give of petsitters who are reputable. I don't know cost wise what those people would cost, but I figure it's worth a shot. 

I got a gravity feeder and decided to try it out. The funny thing was, in 16 hours, the whole thing was EMPTY.. I couldn't believe it and realized how horrible it would have been if I'd left and suddenly it was all eaten up and they wouldn't have any more for several days. On the other hand, if the bunnies normally eat very few pellets anyway, (primarily different types of hay etc.) and somehow ran out of pellets for a day, then I guess that wouldn't be so bad.

The other concern I'd have is health issues-what if something like GI stasis was to happen; no one would notice potentially until it was too late.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 7, 2012)

We are new to the neighborhood so we don't know neighbors yet. The water tower is working out well so far.


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 7, 2012)

When I have to leave the pets, I have a licensed/bonded/insured pet sitter who comes by twice a day (if was just the bunnies, I'd do once a day, but the dog needs to be let out at least twice).

I pay $12 for 20 minute visits and $15 for 30 minute visits.


----------

